# Job offer legitimacy



## RudyD (May 29, 2013)

Good day,

I have been offered a job opportunity in Dubai after registering on a job portal site. I was sent the contract and everything seems legitimate, but was just wondering if there was any way to check its legitimacy. The company's name is Mamzar Oil & Gas Corporation. Anybody hear of them? Any insists would be appreciated.

Thanks
Rudy


----------



## notyetanexpat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Rudy,

I tried a google search, they do not have a website which makes me suspicious, especially considering it's a supposed Oil and Gas company.

Also found a link that links them to a 419 Scam. The link is db.aa419(dot org) /fakebanksview.php?key=82564 Sorry, I can't post the full link, just change the dot org in bracket with .org


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RudyD said:


> Good day,
> 
> I have been offered a job opportunity in Dubai after registering on a job portal site. I was sent the contract and everything seems legitimate, but was just wondering if there was any way to check its legitimacy. The company's name is Mamzar Oil & Gas Corporation. Anybody hear of them? Any insists would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The acid test is if the company asks you for any money in connection with the recruitment process - then it is a scam.
It is against law to charge candidates to get a job or a visa - the scam companies ask for money as a processing fee!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

To me, no interview = no job. Have you tried calling them?


----------



## RudyD (May 29, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, The acid test is if the company asks you for any money in connection with the recruitment process - then it is a scam. It is against law to charge candidates to get a job or a visa - the scam companies ask for money as a processing fee! Cheers Steve


Hi Steve,

Thanks for the help, the line in the contract that made me suspicious was that I had to pay for my family visa via Western Union and then I will be reimbursed after 5 days. Not being sure about the Dubai process it made me suspicious.

Once again, thanks for the help.


----------



## RudyD (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I will try to get in contact with them today.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

RudyD said:


> Thanks for all the help. I will try to get in contact with them today.


Don't contact them rather report them to your local police.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You got a job offer without and interview? erm nope, all sounds like a scam. Don't send them any money. And they couldn't apply for your family visa without having done medical tests etc - all very dodgy. Leave well alone and report them.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

RudyD said:


> Thanks for all the help. I will try to get in contact with them today.


Don't


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RudyD said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the help, the line in the contract that made me suspicious was that I had to pay for my family visa via Western Union and then I will be reimbursed after 5 days. Not being sure about the Dubai process it made me suspicious.
> 
> Once again, thanks for the help.


Hi Rudy,
Well they have failed the acid test! - 100% scam!

You need to totally ignore them from now on and also be alert for other emails you receive to the email address you gave them.
These sort of companies trade email addresses of likely scam victims.

Happy (real) job huntng!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RudyD (May 29, 2013)

Thanks all. You've been very helpful.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a scam.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

RudyD said:


> Thanks all. You've been very helpful.


Tell them you sent 10K USD via western union and have some fun at their expense. If they say they did nto get it.... Ask them to keep checking or even ask them their bank account...have a go with them LOL


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Tell them you sent 10K USD via western union and have some fun at their expense. If they say they did nto get it.... Ask them to keep checking or even ask them their bank account...have a go with them LOL


Hi,
I was thinkng along similar lines - but you dont know what personal information he has already sent them with the job application - CV, passport copies, address information - all the things someone needs for a bit of ID fraud, that could get him in a bit of bother.
That is why i then just said simply ignore - so that they move onto the next sucker - rather than try to get a bit of revenge on him.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I was thinkng along similar lines - but you dont know what personal information he has already sent them with the job application - CV, passport copies, address information - all the things someone needs for a bit of ID fraud, that could get him in a bit of bother.
> That is why i then just said simply ignore - so that they move onto the next sucker - rather than try to get a bit of revenge on him.
> Cheers
> Steve


Never seen anybody sending passport copies to lodge a CV or inform TAX Id number. Just name, address, email, nationality (ohhh UAE) and phone. No signed documents whatsoever. If people come across weird requirements to lodge a CV like uploading a signed document and still do it they are asking to be defrauded.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Never seen anybody sending passport copies to lodge a CV or inform TAX Id number. Just name, address, email, nationality (ohhh UAE) and phone. No signed documents whatsoever. If people come across weird requirements to lodge a CV like uploading a signed document and still do it they are asking to be defrauded.


Sadly given the info that OP has already given, in his naivity (no offence intended and gievn the questions he's asked) it wouldn;t surprise me in the slightest if personal info has already been sent!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Sadly given the info that OP has already given, in his naivity (no offence intended and gievn the questions he's asked) it wouldn;t surprise me in the slightest if personal info has already been sent!


Agreed!!!


----------



## RudyD (May 29, 2013)

Luckily I have not given them any info except for my email, so I'll let this one go.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

mariot said:


> Don't contact them rather report them to your local police.


What they said, obviously a scam.


----------



## rtvogel1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> What they said, obviously a scam.


Looks like I received similar offer from "Mamzar Oil and Gas Corporation". Was excited about the offer but glad finding out now rather than later. Thanks for your input.

Bob "V"


----------



## KSA (Jan 12, 2014)

*Mamzar is a fake company*

Mamzar is a total scam. I have become a victim too. We need to report this crime to our respective Law Enforcement Agencies and also to Dubai Police. We need to track down these guys. They are insane


----------



## tim27 (Jul 28, 2013)

http://embassy-finder.com/malaysia_in_dubai_united-arab-emirates

More victims here


----------



## KSA (Jan 12, 2014)

*Log a complain and report it to police*

To all victims of Mamzar Oil & Gas. Please log a complain at ecomplain.ae/Main.aspx?Lang=EN]Dubai Government and also report it to your local police and other law enforcement agencies. It is a very huge scam which has ripped off many people. Through a concerted effort the criminals can be tracked and brought to justice.


----------



## Rodney Hessing (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for all your messages.
I have also been contacted by 'MAMZAR OIL & GAS CORP' but had the good sense to check them out first.


----------

